
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump - jduclos
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb#.as032sx8v
======
tbrowbdidnso
The article takes a long time to come to the conclusion that young men are
voting for Trump because they're losers, thaf it's trolling and their way of
giving in. Classic lazy millennials trope.

It says nothing about the obvious status of trump as an outsider and the
desire of the young to change the status quo.

It goes to mention that both generations have had the American dream shattered
but then goes on to say the older generation that votes for Trump is somehow
better because reasons.

The truth is the reasons that most people across age groups voted for Trump
was the same. They were tired of getting screwed and thought pulling in
someone kinda crazy from outside politics would be better than continuing the
Clinton dynasty with Hillary.

It's funny that an article that mostly talks about younger Trump voters being
losers because they aren't doing anything about their situation fails to grasp
that voting for somebody as crazy as Trump was pretty much the best thing
these voters could do to gaurantee change, for better or worse.

------
basicplus2
A sort of tldr..

"The older generation of Trump supporters the press often focuses on, the so
called “forgotten white working class”, are in this sense easier to explain
since they fit into the schema of a 1950s-style electorate. Like the factory
workers in Factotum, the baby boomers were promised pensions and prosperity,
but received instead simply the promises.

Here the narrative is simple. The workers were promised something and someone
(the politicians? the economy? the system itself?) never delivered. Their
horse never came in.

This telling of the story ignores the fact that, as Trump often points out,
“it was a bad deal”. The real story is not that the promise was never
fulfilled. Manny and Hank’s deal with the workers was the same as the
factory’s deal with them: the empty promise was the bargain. The real story is
not that the horse didn’t come in, it’s that the bet was never placed"

Hense the support of Trump as a joke, a prank, as it doesn't really matter, as
they are powerless anyway

------
angersock
This has already been submitted before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13672742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13672742)

(and flagkilled unfairly, but that's a different problem)

